# "Virginia meet -14th April - Newport News, VA



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so I know the other thread is open. But I think it makes sense to post this here as a more official meet type thread. 

Date: 13th April 2013
Where: Virginia Center Commons Mall, 10101 Brook Road, Glen Allen, VA, 23059.
Time: Not sure yet, I am thinking 10am. That way for those of us travelling a couple hours, we don't have to be up too early!! As long as nothing comes up, I should be there. Judging by the response in the other thread I think we can get a decent turn out. If anyone along I-66 wants to meet with me and ride down together, let me know.

I think when we get there we should try to meet in this area of the parking lot (hopefully there is a pin with a B on the map!!):

Center Commons Mall

If you think you can make it, go ahead and post in this thread: 

1) naiku (Ian)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Tintbox may be having a show or two in Warrenton.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

There are a few of us in the Norfolk/Virginia Beach area on here. Andy (req) and myself meet up once in a while. Virginia Beach only seems to have SPL shows buts sometimes there is stuff in Northern VA or NC. If you organize a get together we may just all show up depending on when and where.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I hope! We need some more sq heads in my area.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

You know I'll come down.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



tintbox said:


> I hope! We need some more sq heads in my area.


Ill help out where and when I can, just ask


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Hey naiku, where in VA do you live anyway.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



tintbox said:


> I hope! We need some more sq heads in my area.


Cool, Warrenton is not too far from me either, so hopefully I can head out that way. Even if its just to meet up and have someone give my system a second opinion!! 



Navy Chief said:


> Hey naiku, where in VA do you live anyway.


Right up the top, about 15 miles south of Winchester.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

i'm in richmond if anyone ever wants to g2g.

may try to make it to a beach event sometime in the future, tho


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Maybe we should plan something around Richmond (it's pretty central). Got to be a good nice mall parking lot somewhere near the 95 - 295 interchange. I am thinking march at least, it needs to warm up.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

yep, i know of several places we could meet up where we wouldnt be bothered. my old shop is right near 95/295 in the hanover airpark, never gets bothered by anyone who shouldn't bother us ;-)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



Navy Chief said:


> Maybe we should plan something around Richmond (it's pretty central). Got to be a good nice mall parking lot somewhere near the 95 - 295 interchange. I am thinking march at least, it needs to warm up.


Sounds good to me, depending on traffic I think its about a 2-2.5 hour drive down to Richmond from where I am. 

Definitely March, warm weather is a requirement. I am sick of being cold.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

If you ever want to have a meet in greet in Warrenton let me know. I have a tint shop with parking. I would like to try to have some MECA events this year as well.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

you guys know im down.

i was thinking of trying something soon - but i just got my house yesterday and we have a LOT of work to do with it! so we will see where i stand here in a few weeks.

if anyone is ever in va beach - shoot me a pm


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



tintbox said:


> If you ever want to have a meet in greet in Warrenton let me know. I have a tint shop with parking. I would like to try to have some MECA events this year as well.


PM me when some good days are for you, maybe we can sort something out.



req said:


> we have a LOT of work to do with it!


That never ends. I always have a list of things I need/want to do around the house.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I would be down to meet. I'm about 2 hours away from Richmond. I have only been to 2 events before, SPL. I'm more into SQ. I dont know anyone that is into car audio like me, everyone I know is into speeding and getting their license taken away. Would like to meet some of you guys, hear some different systems. PM me if anything gets scheduled. I have a pretty flexible schedule. Weekends would usually work best.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I will be up at Ft. Lee for a few months starting around mid March. I would be down to meet up on a weekend.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



bmxscion said:


> I will be up at Ft. Lee for a few months starting around mid March. I would be down to meet up on a weekend.


Great. I was actually just thinking of bumping this thread this morning. I say we start trying to figure something out for April, Richmond area appears to be the best for most people who have posted. 

I don't know Richmond at all, so am no help on a location. Also, I can only meet on Saturdays, so that leaves 6th, 13th, 20th and 27th April as dates (we don't have to pick one of those days, just listing the Saturdays in April). 

Anyway, lets try and figure out a set date / time / place and go from there. If someone local to Richmond can recommend some locations, and if people can post what days are easiest for them, I am sure we can get something sorted.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I have never been in that area so just name the time and place. Does anyone have an RTA there?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Would be awesome if someone had an RTA. Im down, just need to know the time/date/place. Saturdays work great for me.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I'm good with a Saturday in April also. I have the JL RTA app for my iPad but that's the best I can do.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Subscribed. I am up for a get together, I am in Manassas.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

I propose 13 April at the Virginia center commons mall, 10101 Brook Rd Glen Allen, VA 23059. I think it is pretty central to all of us. Take a look and let me know what you guys think.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

My wife is getting orders and she will be stationed at Langley AFB. We are planning to live in Williamsburg, so I will be up for meets after we get there. If everything goes right, the orders will have a report date around April 1st, but could go a month later. Either way I will be in the area for at least 3 years and I have an RTA and would love to get to know some people.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

It would be great if you were here in time. The spot I proposed is about 45 min from Williamsburg.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Subscribed. I am up for a get together, I am in Manassas.


If you want to meet up before April let me know, Manassas is only about 45 minutes from me. I was thinking of heading to Warrenton one Saturday soon to meet tintworx.



Navy Chief said:


> I propose 13 April at the Virginia center commons mall, 10101 Brook Rd Glen Allen, VA 23059. I think it is pretty central to all of us. Take a look and let me know what you guys think.


Works for me, my wife will think I am nuts taking a 250 mile round trip, but she recently told me that while she originally thought I was wasting time, now claims my car sounds like a concert hall, so I am sure she will understand.

When I am on my laptop I will try to edit the first post/thread title. What time would make sense to meet? I am thinking 10am or so.

Looking forward to this already, seems like a decent number of us are interested.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



Navy Chief said:


> It would be great if you were here in time. The spot I proposed is about 45 min from Williamsburg.


I'm hoping we get the orders soon, but I am thinking more May time frame. Wife has to get re-comissioned, but the security clearance is done...thank God. Only took 3 months.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Navy Chief just pointed me over here. New to this but, very interested. Let you all know as it approaches. Going to Florida for the week of 18 March. Other than that I am open. I am in Tidewater, VA.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Hampton, VA here. I'd be interested in a get together though it looks like the proposed date is a time I am out of town.....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



joeybutts said:


> Hampton, VA here. I'd be interested in a get together though it looks like the proposed date is a time I am out of town.....


Do the other weekends in April work for you? So far the date is not firm, if everyone can make it to a different weekend, then we can switch.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Ok, checked with the boss, The first and last weekend in April are out for me. 

I'm excited for this! I have only really given a listen to three SQ vehicles....Amazing! But not enough exposure to really grasp differences and such.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

If I am in town I will certainly come out for that. I may have the Imprint installed in the Tahoe by then (lawd, I hope so!). I will tell my buddy Eric about it. He has an 04 Volvo V70 running a Skar 4500W amp. Last I checked I think he SPLs out at 149 or so, but he's a cool guy to chat with.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



joeybutts said:


> Ok, checked with the boss, The first and last weekend in April are out for me.
> 
> I'm excited for this! I have only really given a listen to three SQ vehicles....Amazing! But not enough exposure to really grasp differences and such.


3 more SQ vehicles than I have listened to!! So, by first and last weekend being out, you are OK for the 13th? That's the 2nd weekend in April. 



stylngle2003 said:


> If I am in town I will certainly come out for that. I may have the Imprint installed in the Tahoe by then (lawd, I hope so!).


I hope to have my tablet installed by then, since half the parts I need are shipping from Hong Kong, I am not so sure. At least I can still use my OEM head unit though! 

I am thinking of starting a new thread, now that we have a date/location sorted. Looking like we could get a decent number turning out.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Date: 13th April 2013
Where: Virginia Center Commons Mall, 10101 Brook Road, Glen Allen, VA, 23059.
Time: Not sure yet, I am thinking 10am. That way for those of us travelling a couple hours, we don't have to be up too early!! As long as nothing comes up, I should be there. Judging by the response in the other thread I think we can get a decent turn out. If anyone along I-66 wants to meet with me and ride down together, let me know.

I think when we get there we should try to meet in this area of the parking lot (hopefully there is a pin with a B on the map!!):

Center Commons Mall

If you think you can make it, go ahead and post in this thread: 

1) naiku (Ian)


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*

Just pm a moderator and see if they will just change the title for us.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

That was fast, Thanks Boosted


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

All I can say at the moment is I'll try and make it. April is a long way away around here.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I'm in unless something unusually unexpected comes up. Would really like to get some input on how my system sounds. I literally know nobody who is into car audio.(yet im addicted to it)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

i just got back from tintworx's house over the weekend, and i passed right by there.

its about 2 hours for me (traffic permitting) i wish it was closer to Hampton Roads to be honest... does anyone live around there? is it just a strip mall? a park or something would be cooler. in North Carolina we have been meeting up at a state park with a covered shelter that's pretty rad. see if we can find something like that if you know what i mean 

but unfortunately - you picked the only date in the next 3 months that i will be out of town in NY for a wedding. so unless we go to a later date, i cant go


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

As of now that date and location look good to me. What is the weather like now and what is it normally like around mid April? Check out my Tuning Tools box I put together this weekend.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



req said:


> i just got back from tintworx's house over the weekend, and i passed right by there.
> 
> its about 2 hours for me (traffic permitting) i wish it was closer to Hampton Roads to be honest... does anyone live around there? is it just a strip mall? a park or something would be cooler. in North Carolina we have been meeting up at a state park with a covered shelter that's pretty rad. see if we can find something like that if you know what i mean
> 
> but unfortunately - you picked the only date in the next 3 months that i will be out of town in NY for a wedding. so unless we go to a later date, i cant go


Damn Andy I wish you would have chimed in sooner that you wanted a different date. We are up to 4 or 5 here in the Hampton Roads area so i may just organize another meet closer to us depending on how this one goes. 

I picked the location based on google earth imagery in the 95 - 295 area. If somebody can find a park or something in that area it would be great. I just wanted an area big enough that nobody would bother us.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Consider me in.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I should be able to make it also.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

What the heck, I'll be there too. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



Navy Chief said:


> I picked the location based on google earth imagery in the 95 - 295 area. If somebody can find a park or something in that area it would be great. I just wanted an area big enough that nobody would bother us.


I don't know the area, but will look around for a park and see what I can find.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I'm gonna try to make it down.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Well ****, fiancee just told me that is when we're running the Great Dismal Swamp Stomp half marathon :-/

I'll catch you guys on the next one!


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

If you move it to a park type setting shoot me a PM and I probably can bring a cooler and popup shelter. Never know when either will come in handy!:laugh:

Matt


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Exercise or Audio, mmmmm, tough decision! :laugh:
Matt



stylngle2003 said:


> Well ****, fiancee just told me that is when we're running the Great Dismal Swamp Stomp half marathon :-/
> 
> I'll catch you guys on the next one!


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I've got a small refrigerator,,.......errr...cooler I can bring too.  Any one got a grill?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

might as well spam this thread! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...0-tintbox-spring-iasca-event-northern-va.html


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Echo Lake Park
General Sheppard Crump Memorial Park

Both of those look to be in a similar area, I can't tell how big either one of them is though.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



req said:


> you guys know im down.
> 
> i was thinking of trying something soon - but i just got my house yesterday and we have a LOT of work to do with it! so we will see where i stand here in a few weeks.
> 
> if anyone is ever in va beach - shoot me a pm


 
Hey, congrats bro! Thats great news for you and the lady. 


-Steve


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Check out 3 lakes park, it is just down the street and it looks like it has some nice space and some facilities.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

This isn't growing a bit is it? 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Echo Lake is very small and near residential areas. Probably not the best.

Crump Park is pretty nice, decent sized parking lot and all. 

I have not been to 3-Lakes Park.

Tell y'all what...I'll drive through these places this week and let you know how they stack up! Plus, since I'm not going, nobody can get mad at me if you don't like em


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

sorry guys


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



stylngle2003 said:


> Echo Lake is very small and near residential areas. Probably not the best.
> 
> Crump Park is pretty nice, decent sized parking lot and all.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought Echo lake looked small, but a lot of these places its hard to tell. Appreciate you taking the time to drive through them, or if you know of somewhere else just post up where.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Have we nailed a location yet?

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I was able to check out Crump park. It is very much geared toward children, big playground. There is also a museum there, so I doubt it would be ideal for enjoyment without hassle from people who work there.

3 lakes park is next on the list to check out. http://www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/pdfs/Three_Lakes_Park.pdf 

Sorry, was hoping to get more looked at last weekend, but we are trying to buy a house and that took most of our time. 

This one may work as well. Seems to be mostly baseball/football facilities, but they have plenty of parking http://www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/pdfs/Klehr_Field2.pdf


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



stylngle2003 said:


> Sorry, was hoping to get more looked at last weekend, but we are trying to buy a house and that took most of our time.


No need to be sorry, buying a house is more important! 



stylngle2003 said:


> This one may work as well. Seems to be mostly baseball/football facilities, but they have plenty of parking http://www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/pdfs/Klehr_Field2.pdf


The only possible issue with that is a Saturday in mid-April may be busy with people playing baseball. Hopefully you can find something that works, it would suck to have (what appears to be) a good number of us wanting to meet and having no place to do so!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

i would say if you wanted to move the meet to my area, mount trashmore has a large parking lot and all that jazz. but that would mostly benefit myself for being so close haha. at the same time - unless the date is changed, i wouldnt be able to make it anyway lol


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Well if the snow ever goes away the meet sounds like it will be good. I am planning on coming unless the Army throws a curve ball and I get stuck with duty that day.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



bmxscion said:


> Well if the snow ever goes away the meet sounds like it will be good. I am planning on coming unless the Army throws a curve ball and I get stuck with duty that day.


The problem is, that with just under 2 weeks, I don't think we have a location set yet. No one really seems to know the area, so it's difficult finding a suitable place.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



GLN305 said:


> My wife is getting orders and she will be stationed at Langley AFB. We are planning to live in Williamsburg, so I will be up for meets after we get there. If everything goes right, the orders will have a report date around April 1st, but could go a month later. Either way I will be in the area for at least 3 years and I have an RTA and would love to get to know some people.



I work at LAFB myself...deployed currently but if you have any questions feel free to PM.

Otherwise, can't wait to get back to VA and meet up with you folks! I'm starting to plan a system right now for a '12 Jetta. Gotta have a project when I get back


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia - Any events? meets?*



Navy Chief said:


> I propose 13 April at the Virginia center commons mall, 10101 Brook Rd Glen Allen, VA 23059. I think it is pretty central to all of us. Take a look and let me know what you guys think.


So what happened to this location? Is it completely ruled out? I think that or at tintbox's shop would be work fine. just need input from the rest of the group and let's make this happen!!! Everyone reply with their thoughts. 1-2-3-GO.....


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I chose that mall location because it was central, but I just picked it using google earth. The largest amount of us seem to be from the Hampton roads area (williamsburg, newport news, hampton, norfolk, chesapeake, virginia beach) should we just move it here. I can scout some locations out in this area, I think we may gain some participants also if we move. Who would be out if we moved to this area, I don't want to lose anyone. Please provide input of at least yes or no on the move to everyone interested so far.

Mark


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I just did a quick distance check and it is about 1.5 hours to Norfolk for me from Ft. Lee. I am ok with that, so as long as the majority rules I will be there.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> The largest amount of us seem to be from the Hampton roads area (williamsburg, newport news, hampton, norfolk, chesapeake, virginia beach) should we just move it here. I can scout some locations out in this area, I think we may gain some participants also if we move. Who would be out if we moved to this area, I don't want to lose anyone. Please provide input of at least yes or no on the move to everyone interested so far.
> 
> Mark


I would be out if it moved down towards Hampton roads, as it would end up being a 500 mile round trip for me. However, I don't mind missing out on this one since there is now going to be something in Warrenton in May. 

Basically, if you have to move it, I am 100% OK with it.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Just waiting on a set date and place! In either way as long as the date is good!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

VA beach is about 4 hours from me. Im coming from frederick md. 8 hours round trip may be a little too much for me. I think the previous spot in VA was 2 hours away.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would love Virginia Beach, of course it's only 20 minutes from my house. If you all really want a city park type location there is a park in Hampton, Va, Gosnold's Hope Park, that I can reserve a cabana/picnic area for us if you all want. Nice park, lots of room, on the water across from Langley Air Force Base (now Joint Base Langley/Eustis).

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Another selling point to Gosnold Hope Park is most of us would avoid the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

If interested PM me.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*



krisfnbz said:


> VA beach is about 4 hours from me. Im coming from frederick md. 8 hours round trip may be a little too much for me. I think the previous spot in VA was 2 hours away.





MattB101 said:


> Another selling point to Gosnold Hope Park is most of us would avoid the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


I was thinking either Hampton or maybe even Williamsburg. Virginia Beach adds at least 30 minutes for everyone coming out of town. I can scout out Williamsburg this weekend to save the guys coming from MD about an hour. we need to nail down something this weekend but for sure on the North end of the bridge tunnel.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Looks like I am gonna just miss this get together. We are leaving on the 20th of April to head that way and should land on the 22nd or 23rd depending on how many stops we make. I look forward to catching the next one.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Anyone else have any input on moving this to Newport News. I was going to check out that park today and take some pics.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Newport News park is a great place . I will definitely be there if that's where we end up.
Looked into Gosnold Hope park in Hampton and the picnic cabanas go from $30 to $50.
However I think Newport News park is a better idea.

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Alright I think we are going to move this to Newport News, it is about an hour from the original spot and it looks like we will gain a few people. I am also thinking that Sunday the 14th might be better to let all of us make any last minute tweaks on Saturday and not feel rushed. I'm going to start a new thread tomorrow if I don't get any major objections tonight.


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I'm in if it's Newport News Park.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

I like 5 min from my house


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Virginia Meet - 13th April - Glen Allen*

Really wish I was home! Hope you guys have a great time


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

What's the story? Haven't seen a new thread. Are we doing it at NN Park or what?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sigh.

the weekend of april 13, i will be in syracuse ny attending my cousins wedding. :'(

sucks for you guys too - because i have two 18" IA flatlynes and two sundown sa8's at my house today.

*shrug*

iirc, i did say in the beginning of this thread ;



req said:


> ...the only date in the next 3 months that i will be out of town in NY for a wedding...


bummer :'(


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

cam2Xrunner said:


> That's a good ?
> 
> I'm not sure which one's to get, still in the "just decided to go with ribons" stage.
> 
> ...


Hey,
I'm just up for the meet. What weekend isn't a problem this time of year. Sorry your not going to make it but the the familial obligation always comes first. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

The meet is a week away. Just to clarify, meet location is Newport News Park?? We need to figure out some of the finer details. Just a meet or BBQ also? If so who is bringing what? What time do we want to arrive there? Any special testing tools being brought? Does anyone have anything specific ("parking lot tuning wise") they want to do or have someone help them with? Who is the most local to this locaton, and does any kind of reservations need to be made for a spot in the park? 

I was just looking at the web site of the park and it appears to be a pretty large place, so is there a park map with a specific location that can be plotted so we can have a specific location within the park?

Sorry for all the questions, but logistics is a ***** and I like things to be clear so people who are coming in from out of the area like myself have something to go by. Also if someone wanted to be the "leader of the group" could speak up and collect numbers (via PM) so if anything changes can send out mass texts or such as needed. or vise versa.

I found a park map and attached it below:


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bmxscion said:


> The meet is a week away. Just to clarify, meet location is Newport News Park?? We need to figure out some of the finer details. Just a meet or BBQ also? If so who is bringing what? What time do we want to arrive there? Any special testing tools being brought? Does anyone have anything specific ("parking lot tuning wise") they want to do or have someone help them with? Who is the most local to this locaton, and does any kind of reservations need to be made for a spot in the park?
> 
> I was just looking at the web site of the park and it appears to be a pretty large place, so is there a park map with a specific location that can be plotted so we can have a specific location within the park?
> 
> ...


I agree and I will happily take the lead on this, everyone please pm me your cell numbers and I will generate a list that I will send everyone on Saturday.

I think that MattB101 lives closest to the park so hopefully he can chose and reserve a site. 

We need to decide on a time, I am thinking 1100ish.

I am cool with a bit of grilling, I am thinking hot dogs and burgers and sides. We need confirmation of grilles on site, I am not bringing my grille up there.

We should start a roster with who is going and include our name, vehicle and food item. I will start, everyone after me cut and paste the names so we have a running list.

Navy Chief, Mark, Hot dogs and buns and the charcoal and utensils, I think I am bringing the Blazer but not sure.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I think 11 is a good time to shoot for. Is anyone bringing a cooler? I can grab a case of water or gatorade and some chips/salsa. I'm TDY in VA so I don't have a lot of my regular comforts like I do at home.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Navy Chief - Mark - Hot dogs and buns - 2000 Chevy Blazer

bmxscion - Ben - gatorade and chips/salsa - 2005 Scion xB


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Navy Chief - Mark - Hot dogs and buns - 2000 Chevy Blazer

bmxscion - Ben - gatorade and chips/salsa - 2005 Scion xB

joeybutts- Joey - Grill, water, beers, - 2003 Ranger Reg Cab


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

Navy Chief - Mark - Hot dogs and buns - 2000 Chevy Blazer

bmxscion - Ben - gatorade and chips/salsa - 2005 Scion xB

joeybutts- Joey - Grill, water, beers, - 2003 Ranger Reg Cab

*maybe* stylngle2003 - Billy - can bring some dessert if I am able to make it (brownies or something) - will most likely be in the wifey's 2008 Rav4 *maybe*


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

be there.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Do we only have three definites?!?!?!


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be there barring disaster at home. I was supposed to go with Navy Chief and confirm a picnic area but, the workload at the office has prevented me from getting off early enough. Normally work half-days and this week I am getting overtime on a 40 hour schedule. Never rains, it pours. Can't complain about the hours but, if I didn't have something else I needed to take care of there wouldn't be enough to keep me busy for a few hours. 

I will bring a cooler full of ice and some munchies, chips etc.

Matt


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Last chance bump for any last minute additions. We have 4 confirmed and 2 maybes from what I can tell so far.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing has changed on my end. I'm just dreading having to stay up tonight until 7 am Sat for duty. Ugggh......


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Man I love new port news. If it hadn't been so late when I hit Richmond last night I'd have bobtailed there and wasted the 15 gallons of fuel just for the sushi.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Man I love new port news. If it hadn't been so late when I hit Richmond last night I'd have bobtailed there and wasted the 15 gallons of fuel just for the sushi.


Is there some great sushi in Newport News that I dont know about, I love great sushi. You still have a day to rest if you can make it.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I like their sushi anyhow! Its over by one of the movie theaters. They have some Chinese dishes as well. 

Saisaki 

101 Regal Way, Newport News, VA 23602*

http://m.google.com/u/m/zHFmX4

Has a pretty well stocked bar and a big parking lot next door that area of us drivers park in.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Schizm said:


> I like their sushi anyhow! Its over by one of the movie theaters. They have some Chinese dishes as well.
> 
> Saisaki
> 
> ...


I'll have to remember that when I transfer to the shipyard in Newport News in June. Do you have a system in your rig, I always thought it would be fun to build a huge system in a big rig.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Where are you guys??


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG. I kept seeing the 13th on the posts and thought it was today.  Wow. I need a nap.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

lol. yeah not until tomorrow!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

See everyone at 11 tomorrow. I am going to drive my truck even though the system isn't done. You can't miss it lowered satin blue silverado.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> I'll have to remember that when I transfer to the shipyard in Newport News in June. Do you have a system in your rig, I always thought it would be fun to build a huge system in a big rig.


I have all the gear sitting under my bunk waiting to get installed. Finally found someone with time to help me with my non audio mods so hopefully I will be getting everything roughed in soon. 

I'm planning a trip to Vietnam that's eating a lot of my extra funds atm but I've just about got everything but an emergency fund paid for now!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone have an extra cigarette lighter usb plug that they don't need? mine broke the other day and I don't have time to get a new one....if anyone has one bring it. Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone take some pics?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

and?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Littering and? Littering and? Littering and?





Smokin the reefer!

Srsly wear da pix b?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope no pics, wasn't anything really pic worthy.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Hahha. I didn't even think about taking pics. Maybe next meet up.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

It was nice to meet everyone. Let's plan another one.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Figured this was the best way to get the attention of all the VA guys. There is a show this weekend in VA, only one I know of this year so far.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-collinsville-va-june-8th-meca-2x-event.html


----------

